# Aquarium safe lubricant?



## Tarutan (Apr 20, 2013)

I read that a few people lubed up the impeller shaft of their fluval c2's with Vaseline to make it even quieter than it already was. When I added Vaseline it got noisier and is quite annoying. What can I lube it up with that is aqua safe


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I did read somewhere that Vaseline is not good to use; not that it is toxic or anything, but it does something over time. I'm sorry I can't remember the reason, but I know the advice was to use the proper filter lubricant. I think several filter manufacturers make this, I know Eheim does as I still have the tubes that came with my canisters. You can probably get this in some fish stores, or online anyway.

I've no idea if other non-aquarium products will work, or be safe.

Byron.


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

I tried using vasoline once on an old HOB and it never got better. I've heard of using Silicone Oil. Watch this video, it's very useful:


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm not positive but I think you can use a silicone base lubricant the same as used for o-ring seals in pool filters and spa's. I have some I got from Lowes.


----------

